

Graduating in 3 years a good idea? - stevechang

I am a junior at a top 3 engineering school majoring in computer science. I have the option of graduating in 3 years vs. 4. If I graduate early, I will likely work at a startup or do a startup of my own. The main benefit I see of staying the 4th year is it will allow me to take a few more cs classes which will help with grad school admissions. If things don't work out with startups I would like to be able to do a masters in cs at a top 3 school. I have a decent gpa, i'm in the honors society for my major, have some research experience, and several internships under my belt.
======
ktrgardiner
You seem to have a lot of career experience and have built up a nice resume
for yourself. But you need to ask yourself if you have and will have enough
college experience. Prepping for a job is not the only thing you should be
getting out of college. You haven't mentioned anything outside of work-related
things, and perhaps I am being presumptuous in assuming this, but it sounds
like you've been very busy with one aspect of college. If this is the case, do
yourself a favor and enjoy your time at school. Let loose, make mistakes, have
fun, be crazy. There is so much more to college than academics. Don't deny
yourself what it has to offer by rushing to finish. Stay the four years.

